# Toro Lawn Mower



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I have a twin blade honda model HRR2162SDA Lawn Mower. Yesterday, for the first time, when I try to use it, It will run for about 2 minutes, then start backfiring, and stall. I did the following to try to remedy this:
1. Put in new fresh gas
2. Cleaned air filter (wasn't dirty), with an air compressor
3. Changed oil.
4. Cleaned spark plug. (Had some oil residue on it, but now is clean.

It is about 1 1/2 years old.

Any suggestions on what could cause this all of a sudden?

Thanks

Silverado, I don't want to have to buy a new one already.... Honda motor.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Sounds like you have made a pretty good first pass on it.:up:

Was it running for 2 minutes then dying before you did these actions? Or, did you do these actions then it ran for 2 minutes?

Did you empty the old gas prior to adding new gas? I might let it run for a while, and let the old gas burn off.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It could be an ignition issue, perhaps something is warming up and then failing?


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

well ,it sounds like the carburetor readjusted it self due to vibration before you started it ,it's quite common in small engines but it could be a possibility too much gas or not enough.

It did run for some time so that checks off any ceasing of bearings however the shaft bearing/shaft seal may be leaking causing lose of compression and that would cost you.

Did you see white smoke?


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I also took off the "gas" hose, to make sure it wasn't clogged. It was ok. I sprayed everywhere with "engine cleaner / carb cleaner". I did empty the gas completely then ran it until the engine died, due to no gas. I hooked up one side of the gas hose to carb, and sprayed the engine cleaner / carb cleaner through it to make sure it got to the carb ok. I also spray into the gas tank with it. I put in new gas, restarted it. I ran for about 10 minutes with no problem, but I hear a "miss" in the engine still, like the timing is off. I know that can't be, but that's what it sounds like. I'll let you know next week when I cut the grass to see if it stalls under pressure from the grass clippings, etc. Thanks all for you help in this matter.
What is your opinion on a Black & Decker "battery" powered mower? I don't have that big of a front yard, and back yard. Maybe the battery will last that long, that's all I need if my current mower doesn't work anymore after next week. I would probably have to get two batteries. How do I store the batteries in winter, so they don't discharge badly, and not hold it's full charge?

Thanks again
Silverado


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

Sounds to me like the carburator float is shot. The engine runs until it floods then sputters from too rich a mixture. If you try it several times the gas flows into your oilpan and thins oil and can ruin your engine-check your oil level and see if its high! Replace the oil if it is.
Its easy to replace the float and needle valve with carburator off the engine- difficult but not impossible with it on-I wouldn't suggest that. Be careful removing the carb and you probably can salvage the gaskets. An hour or two can salvage the mower.
Note- the float can get damaged if water in the gas/ in the carb freezes and squeezes the plastic float -like stepping on a pingpong ball.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If the carb is really bad, most of the time you can buy a replacement carb complete for a pretty reasonable price, I got one for my Sears snowblower for $18 a couple years ago, that included shipping.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

So is this a Toro mower with a Honda engine??

I have a Toro snowblower that does the same thing. It has what I call a needle valve that I have to unscrew and then clean every now and then. It looks like a typical carburetor air and or gas adjustment screw. But it is a screw with a tiny hole at the bottom of it. The hole is as small as a very small needle.


----------

